# Unlocking door using ignition key



## Quiksilver6.0 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello all-first post for me here-

I won't get into the details yet but should I be able to open the door with the chipped/ignition key when I have no battery power? I do not have the door/glove box key either. Thanks ahead of time!

Matt


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

You realize that in the time it took you to type that question, you could have stuck it in your door and already found out?

I'm sorry to sound harsh, but have people lost all common sense because of internet access?

Anyway, welcome to the board!


----------



## Quiksilver6.0 (Feb 18, 2011)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> You realize that in the time it took you to type that question, you could have stuck it in your door and already found out?
> 
> I'm sorry to sound harsh, but have people lost all common sense because of internet access?
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the board!



I guess then I must get into details.....1) Chipped key will not open door thus my question. 2) Door/glove box key I don't have. Had GM dealer make one up with VIN, that doesn't work. I disconnected batt, locked doors, covered for winter until later I tried to open up with key and does not work.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The glovebox/door key should open the door.


----------



## Quiksilver6.0 (Feb 18, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The glovebox/door key should open the door.


The key they made goes in 1/8" then stops, either they cut that one wrong or something. I will be returning that one. So that leaves me with no no door key.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Quiksilver6.0 said:


> The key they made goes in 1/8" then stops, either they cut that one wrong or something. I will be returning that one. So that leaves me with no no door key.


If I recall correctly and as I get older I find I am incorrect more than correct any more.....  

If you unlock the door with the key the alarm will sound and you must insert the key fob in the ignition to turn it off? Someone verify? I don't feel like trying it :willy::willy:


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If I recall correctly and as I get older I find I am incorrect more than correct any more.....
> 
> If you unlock the door with the key the alarm will sound and you must insert the key fob in the ignition to turn it off? Someone verify? I don't feel like trying it :willy::willy:


Yea on my 05 goat sometiems when I lock the car with remote and come back to it the goat wont unlock/respond with the remote so I manually insert the ignition key into door and once I open the door the loudest car horn I ever ahd or heard goes off untill I start the car. The HUD display tells me the alarm been activated or whatever It says I forgot, then I just it the mode button to go back to my speedo display.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a 2005 GTO and there is no way the door/ignition key will fit into the glove box. My glovebox keyhole looks like an older GM trunk key may fit, but nothing else.

I am the 3rd owner so who knows where the glovebox key ended up.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quiksilver6.0 said:


> Hello all-first post for me here-
> 
> I won't get into the details yet but should I be able to open the door with the chipped/ignition key when I have no battery power? I do not have the door/glove box key either. Thanks ahead of time!
> 
> Matt


No such thing as a 'door/glove box key'.










P.S.: Northest Rod Run, I feel you, man.


----------



## Quiksilver6.0 (Feb 18, 2011)

HP11 said:


> No such thing as a 'door/glove box key'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting how you all think I am a dumbass in not knowing how to unlock a door but if you read what I had wrote, you may revert what you wrote may apply to you. I asked a simple question whether you can UNLOCK THE DOOR WITH THE KEY FOB KEY PLACED IN THE TUMBLER AND BE ABLE TO UNLOCK WITH THE BATTERY DISCONNECTED. Thats all I am looking for. If you disconnect your battery, then unlock with your fob key ...then you may have a point. What I am saying is mine does not. BTW I am not referring to using the remote to unlock with no batt power, duh.


----------



## Quiksilver6.0 (Feb 18, 2011)

HP11 said:


> No such thing as a 'door/glove box key'.
> 
> Try telling that to the GM dealer as it is in their manual.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

From what I have read it, is very hard to unlock (turn the key)
with no car battery power. When you turn the key
and have battery power, the key only turns a little 
and the electronic locking mech unlocks the door. With no battery power, you 
have to turn it further to the manual unlock. Either way,
if there is enough battery power, the alarm will chime when
the door opens.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quiksilver6.0 said:


> Interesting how you all think I am a dumbass in not knowing how to unlock a door but if you read what I had wrote, you may revert what you wrote may apply to you. I asked a simple question whether you can UNLOCK THE DOOR WITH THE KEY FOB KEY PLACED IN THE TUMBLER AND BE ABLE TO UNLOCK WITH THE BATTERY DISCONNECTED. Thats all I am looking for. If you disconnect your battery, then unlock with your fob key ...then you may have a point. What I am saying is mine does not. BTW I am not referring to using the remote to unlock with no batt power, duh.


Intersting that you would come that such a conslusion about what I think. Why would you lump me in your rant? I posted the picture merely for clarification since you stated that you don't have a glovebox key, referred to it as a door/glovebox key, and then there was another response about a door/glove box key. You quoted me and my comment had nothing to do with what you're bitching about. Ease up. Also, I can't do anything about your dealer's manual. Hope you get your problem solved.


----------



## Quiksilver6.0 (Feb 18, 2011)

HP11 said:


> Intersting that you would come that such a conslusion about what I think. Why would you lump me in your rant? I posted the picture merely for clarification since you stated that you don't have a glovebox key, referred to it as a door/glovebox key, and then there was another response about a door/glove box key. You quoted me and my comment had nothing to do with what you're bitching about. Ease up. Also, I can't do anything about your dealer's manual. Hope you get your problem solved.


I appreciate your help and that was not the point but when you P.S. at the bottom that was telling me you supported the comment made which directed to how "dumb" I must have been about not just using the key to unlock. Nuf said...I must have a wacky lock system then.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think it'll work without battery power, since the locks are controlled by actuators, and not direct mechanical linkage.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

Did we ever figure this out? My car is in winter storage, and I disconnected the battery and locked it up, not even thinking about this until I saw this thread. I am hoping like hell I don't a locksmith or something to get into my car when I go to pick it up in the spring.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you should be able to because you would just be doing it mechanically vs electrically through the remote. And you wouldn't get the very loud horn going off as the battery is disconnected. Hope this answers your question. I was wondering why there's no automatic door lock once you put the car in gear like in other cars and if you can lock them with the key fob in the ignition. Wife was concerned about having car doors unlocked while at a stop light and being vulnerable to carjacking, etc.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I wasn't confused about locks and keys before I began this thread but now I'm afraid to lock/unlock/start/drive/wash my car.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you should be able to because you would just be doing it mechanically vs electrically through the remote. And you wouldn't get the very loud horn going off as the battery is disconnected. Hope this answers your question. I was wondering why there's no automatic door lock once you put the car in gear like in other cars and if you can lock them with the key fob in the ignition. Wife was concerned about having car doors unlocked while at a stop light and being vulnerable to carjacking, etc.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> I don't think it'll work without battery power, since the locks are controlled by actuators, and not direct mechanical linkage.


There has to be a safety backup. You must be able to get in/out of your car in case power is cut to the door.

The Corvette has electric locks and it has "emergency" pulls on the floor which pop the doors if there is no power, there is also one in the trunk (to open the driver door) to get into the car when you have a dead battery. The rear on the Corvette like the GTO has an electric actuator on the key lock, but when the power is off there is a single mechanical cable backup that operates the latch.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

johni53 said:


> I was wondering why there's no automatic door lock once you put the car in gear like in other cars and if you can lock them with the key fob in the ignition.


Only the automatic trans cars will lock when you shift out of park. The vehicle can't be locked using the remote if the key is in the ignition and the ignition is on.


----------



## GTO Fanatic (Mar 19, 2011)

Maybe you've already tried this, but here is another recomendation. Try the passenger door as well. The driver's door tumbler may have been replaced and not matched to the VIN, or could be damaged. I've seen this more than once.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

There is no lock cyl on the passenger door.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's what happens when an old school owner stumbles into an 04-06 discussion......


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> There is no lock cyl on the passenger door.
> 
> Larry


Or even the trunk. Now that shocked me. But I guess with the "rear headrest" pull handle that's the manual backup. A PITA to use if you ever needed to pull it I suppose.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Or even the trunk. Now that shocked me. But I guess with the "rear headrest" pull handle that's the manual backup. A PITA to use if you ever needed to pull it I suppose.


I sware they made the emergancy trunk release behind the head rest a 1 time use because I've seen a ton of broken ones LOL.

As far as opening the door without power, you can. I've done it. I took my battery to the store for the core and locked my car manually, came back and stuck the key in and unlocked the drivers side door. Then popped the hood and put my new battery in. Worked just fine.

If you lock your keys in your trunk and manage to lock your doors your trunk button in the glove box is disable when AAA comes and Jimmys the door open but you can still pull the manual release. Great theft deterent GM LOL

People are making the GTO security to be better then Area 51


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

johni53 said:


> I was wondering why there's no automatic door lock once you put the car in gear like in other cars and if you can lock them with the key fob in the ignition. Wife was concerned about having car doors unlocked while at a stop light and being vulnerable to carjacking, etc.


I don't know about the manuals, but my automatic locks and unlocks the doors when put in drive or park. If the car is running and in drive, I can lift up on the drivers door lock and it unlocks both doors. I can push down on it and it locks both doors. 

If the manual GTO's don't do this when you put them in gear, can you not just push down on the drivers door lock and it locks both doors? Then pull up on it and it unlocks both doors? 

Also, I can adjust all this stuff in the options menu on the car (tell it to lock one or 2 doors, not lock doors, unlock or not...). Are these options not available on a GTO with a stick? 

I had a '95 Grand Am with a 5-speed and it automatically locked the doors after 5 seconds of driving and then unlocked them when I turned the car off. I thought this was a regular thing on all cars now days.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Lukemo2 said:


> I don't know about the manuals, but my automatic locks and unlocks the doors when put in drive or park. If the car is running and in drive, I can lift up on the drivers door lock and it unlocks both doors. I can push down on it and it locks both doors.
> 
> If the manual GTO's don't do this when you put them in gear, can you not just push down on the drivers door lock and it locks both doors? Then pull up on it and it unlocks both doors?
> 
> ...


None of the unlocking or locking things for "putting into drive" work on the stick. They don't show up in the menu's either.

Most cars that have a stick and auto locks use the speed signal, if you go over 10 kph the doors lock. If you pull the park brake or shut off the car they unlock. GTO however doesn't do that.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Lukemo2 said:


> I don't know about the manuals, but my automatic locks and unlocks the doors when put in drive or park.


Does it lock when you put it in drive or when you shift it out of park as the manual states? I don't know, mine isn't an automatic.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Also, you can't lock the doors without a key.
Can't lock them in the car, but you can the trunk.

Larry


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

*yeah*

HP11 - You're right; it locks when I shift out of park.


----------

